# PRUCALOPRIDE ACCELERATES GASTROINTESTINAL TRANSIT IN PATIENTS WITH CONSTIPATION



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

PRUCALOPRIDE ACCELERATES GASTROINTESTINAL TRANSIT IN PATIENTS WITH CONSTIPATIONIn patients with constipation unrelated to a rectal evacuation disorder,prucalopride accelerates gastric emptying, small bowel transit, overallcolonic transit, and ascending colonic emptying, according to researchersat the Mayo Clinic and Mayo Foundation in Rochester, Minnesota. http://gastroenterology.medscape.com/34633...rcmp=gas-030901


----------

